# Help! 1st of many queries!



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

We have now sold our house (subject to contract) and the buyers want to be in by Christmas so all of a sudden things are going way too fast! I am desperately trying to sort out our financial position whilst my husband lives in cloud cuckoo land and just seems to think everything will be OK.... so I would really appreciate some advice re costings etc if possible?

We are under pension age but will be buying a house outright so no mortgage/rent and after paying our health cover we will have approx €1500 per month. How does that sound? Will we have to dip into our savings?


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

infomaniac said:


> We have now sold our house (subject to contract) and the buyers want to be in by Christmas so all of a sudden things are going way too fast! I am desperately trying to sort out our financial position whilst my husband lives in cloud cuckoo land and just seems to think everything will be OK.... so I would really appreciate some advice re costings etc if possible?
> 
> We are under pension age but will be buying a house outright so no mortgage/rent and after paying our health cover we will have approx €1500 per month. How does that sound? Will we have to dip into our savings?


Depending on what sort of lifestyle you expect. I think you can live quite comfortable with that income. Living costs here are generally cheaper here than the UK.


----------



## Exxtol (Jan 15, 2013)

tebo53 said:


> Depending on what sort of lifestyle you expect. I think you can live quite comfortable with that income. Living costs here are generally cheaper here than the UK.


Wouldn't it depend on where you live in Spain? I'm currently in Barcelona and €1500/month for 2 people seems awfully low to me. I guess it also depends on what type of lifestyle you're used to. Also does that include rent and other expenses? I'm confused because that seems really low in the cities. I'm sure in Andalusia or Malaga that would work.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Exxtol said:


> Wouldn't it depend on where you live in Spain? I'm currently in Barcelona and €1500/month for 2 people seems awfully low to me. I guess it also depends on what type of lifestyle you're used to. Also does that include rent and other expenses? I'm confused because that seems really low in the cities. I'm sure in Andalusia or Malaga that would work.



The OP has already stated that they will be buying a property outright so there will be no rent or mortgage to pay!!

OP, keep asking as many questions as you like but try to be specific as a general question will get many differing answers. 

Steve


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

infomaniac said:


> We have now sold our house (subject to contract) and the buyers want to be in by Christmas so all of a sudden things are going way too fast! I am desperately trying to sort out our financial position whilst my husband lives in cloud cuckoo land and just seems to think everything will be OK.... so I would really appreciate some advice re costings etc if possible?
> 
> We are under pension age but will be buying a house outright so no mortgage/rent and after paying our health cover we will have approx €1500 per month. How does that sound? Will we have to dip into our savings?


I can understand why you're in a panic and want some answers, but these questions are always going to get the same answers - it depends. It depends largely on what you want to do and where you want to live.
However, you will be able to live somewhere in Spain on that money, so that's good news!
These threads give some idea of what kind of things you might have to calculate in your monthly costs if not exact amounts
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...1076210-estepona-electricity-water-costs.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...r-monthly-yearly-costs-apartment-you-own.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...3353-health-insurance-prescription-costs.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...g-spain/1009722-costs-buying-running-car.html
Save​


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

Thanks a lot Steve, that's really kind.


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I can understand why you're in a panic and want some answers, but these questions are always going to get the same answers - it depends. It depends largely on what you want to do and where you want to live.
> However, you will be able to live somewhere in Spain on that money, so that's good news!
> These threads give some idea of what kind of things you might have to calculate in your monthly costs if not exact amounts
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...1076210-estepona-electricity-water-costs.html
> ...


Thanks Pesky Wesky, that's very helpful. I promise not to be so vague next time!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

We live on less than that...no mortgage, I work so state healthcare. We live in one of the poorest regions in Spain. Our lifestyle is not for everyone, we have no utilities as we are off grid. Our biggest outlays are Petrol, car and food. We do not eat or drink out very often, maybe once a month, drinking is done at home onthe finca. We have chickens, ducks, goats, two dogs and a cat... vet bills, parasite treatment etc. 
Due to illnesses and deaths in the family we have had to travel back to the U.K. more often than we had bargained for... eating into that money. I do miss " going" on holiday, especially my trips to Florida, however them's the choices


Now, that sounds like I'm being a bit dour about it all. I'm not, you specifically said will I have to use my savings, I'm saying possibly who knows. My income covers my social security payments and goes towards my pensions and my healthcare rights as a pensioner here when I retire. My NHS pension gives us a small income and the rest we top up with the proceeds from the sale of our house in the U.K. Only you know what, if anything you can live without, give up, sacrifice whatever word one chooses. For us being able to get away from 50 hour working weeks, regardless of the country house, holidays and car, is priceless. 


My advice.... some mock but.... my husband has written down everything we have spent down, from new furniture to cups of coffee. Everything is budgeted for, i.e. We know eventually solar batteries will have to be replaced, that money is accounted for and sits in an account, along with potential renewal of car, pumps, cooker etc. What's left is what's left. We know of too many people who have overspent on those euro coffees and €8 menús to find the hat they've spent a great deal of money on nothing in the first year.

BUT

Yep best thing we ever did


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Exxtol said:


> Wouldn't it depend on where you live in Spain? I'm currently in Barcelona and €1500/month for 2 people seems awfully low to me. I guess it also depends on what type of lifestyle you're used to. Also does that include rent and other expenses? I'm confused because that seems really low in the cities. I'm sure in Andalusia or Malaga that would work.


Sorry to be pedantic but Malaga is in Andalusia. 

But you're right about lifestyle. It's perfectly possible to live on €1500 a month after rent and healthcare bills, but you have to be adaptable. If you jack up the heating/air-conditioning to try and get your home to an even 23ºC all year round, you will spend a quarter of your income on electricity bills. If you cook using fresh seasonal ingredients from the market you'll spend less than if you seek out imported goods from Carrefour or Hipercor. All part of the experience of moving to a foreign country!

Other factors are how much you use your car (assuming you have one), how often you visit the UK, whether you buy lots of expensive Christmas and birthday presents, do you want the latest designer clothes, shoes and bags, etc etc. In our case it was books...


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

Megsmum said:


> We live on less than that...no mortgage, I work so state healthcare. We live in one of the poorest regions in Spain. Our lifestyle is not for everyone, we have no utilities as we are off grid. Our biggest outlays are Petrol, car and food. We do not eat or drink out very often, maybe once a month, drinking is done at home onthe finca. We have chickens, ducks, goats, two dogs and a cat... vet bills, parasite treatment etc.
> Due to illnesses and deaths in the family we have had to travel back to the U.K. more often than we had bargained for... eating into that money. I do miss " going" on holiday, especially my trips to Florida, however them's the choices
> 
> 
> ...


It sounds wonderful. Not for everyone like you say but the main thing is you are loving your life. 
We are going to have to get used to budgeting...it will be weird knowing that whatever we have now will have to last since we won't be working!


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> Sorry to be pedantic but Malaga is in Andalusia.
> 
> But you're right about lifestyle. It's perfectly possible to live on €1500 a month after rent and healthcare bills, but you have to be adaptable. If you jack up the heating/air-conditioning to try and get your home to an even 23ºC all year round, you will spend a quarter of your income on electricity bills. If you cook using fresh seasonal ingredients from the market you'll spend less than if you seek out imported goods from Carrefour or Hipercor. All part of the experience of moving to a foreign country!
> 
> Other factors are how much you use your car (assuming you have one), how often you visit the UK, whether you buy lots of expensive Christmas and birthday presents, do you want the latest designer clothes, shoes and bags, etc etc. In our case it was books...


It's going to be a learning curve  We don't use much in the way of packaged goods now and certainly won't be searching out Typhoo tea etc so hopefully that will stand in our favour! The air-con will be tempting though. However if all goes according to plan we will get there in winter so will hopefully have time to acclimatise!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

infomaniac said:


> It's going to be a learning curve  We don't use much in the way of packaged goods now and certainly won't be searching out Typhoo tea etc so hopefully that will stand in our favour! The air-con will be tempting though. However if all goes according to plan we will get there in winter so will hopefully have time to acclimatise!


We get friends and family to bring some with them when they visit - haven't had to buy any in 11 years (and I drink LOADS of tea).


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

infomaniac said:


> It's going to be a learning curve  We don't use much in the way of packaged goods now and certainly won't be searching out Typhoo tea etc so hopefully that will stand in our favour! The air-con will be tempting though. However if all goes according to plan we will get there in winter so will hopefully have time to acclimatise!


Don't throw out your winter clothes. It is surprisingly cold in southern Spain in winter - especially indoors. No insulation, high ceilings, marble floors ... the houses are designed to keep you cool in summer.

Our house goes down to around 16ºC in January and February; thermal undies and polar fleeces are your best friend. It's often much warmer outside than in. We just heat the rooms we are using, rather than the whole house, up to about 19ºC. In the UK we heated the whole house up to 23ºC. There are other threads about winter heating which I'm sure you have come across already.


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> Don't throw out your winter clothes. It is surprisingly cold in southern Spain in winter - especially indoors. No insulation, high ceilings, marble floors ... the houses are designed to keep you cool in summer.
> 
> Our house goes down to around 16ºC in January and February; thermal undies and polar fleeces are your best friend. It's often much warmer outside than in. We just heat the rooms we are using, rather than the whole house, up to about 19ºC. In the UK we heated the whole house up to 23ºC. There are other threads about winter heating which I'm sure you have come across already.


We live in Northumberland so are well used to cold weather and it's quite often warmer outside that it is in here! Our jumpers and thick socks will come with us just in case


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

It is impossible to advise anyone how to live on a low income. Everyone's needs are different. Don't underestimate repairs and renewals. I have just had a car bill for £790. There is insurance too, new tyres, services, other odd bits.

Visitors cost too, maybe more expensive special food, more showers etc. Make new friends and they will asking you to join them at some restaurant. Sod's law when you a running a bit low the washer, TV, computer will die. Will you be happy watching the pounds year in year out. Also with exchange rates that €15,000 can disintegrate to € 14,000.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Isobella said:


> It is impossible to advise anyone how to live on a low income. Everyone's needs are different. Don't underestimate repairs and renewals. I have just had a car bill for £790. There is insurance too, new tyres, services, other odd bits.
> 
> Visitors cost too, maybe more expensive special food, more showers etc. Make new friends and they will asking you to join them at some restaurant. Sod's law when you a running a bit low the washer, TV, computer will die. Will you be happy watching the pounds year in year out. Also with exchange rates that €15,000 can disintegrate to € 14,000.


So true, we stopped "offering" to pick people up from the airport.... our daughters chip in with food costs and additional Petrol costs. Always remember a tight budget is exactly that TIGHT


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

The thing that I'm finding hard is the fact that what we have now is all we are going to get since we won't be working any more. We aren't too badly off to be fair but I am just anxious to make sure we don't overstretch ourselves. We have a few years till we get our state pensions so are resigned to dipping into our savings as and when till that kicks in but I think (hope!) we'll be OK.

We have been putting feelers out to find a good tax/financial advisor so once that's sorted it might help settle our minds a bit


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

infomaniac said:


> The thing that I'm finding hard is the fact that what we have now is all we are going to get since we won't be working any more. We aren't too badly off to be fair but I am just anxious to make sure we don't overstretch ourselves. We have a few years till we get our state pensions so are resigned to dipping into our savings as and when till that kicks in but I think (hope!) we'll be OK.
> 
> We have been putting feelers out to find a good tax/financial advisor so once that's sorted it might help settle our minds a bit


That's exactly the position we are in. I know nothing about tax or financial advisors, but it's really simple

You have an amount of money to see you through so many years 
Take away a sum for contingencies
Allow for variance in exchange rates
Allow for rise in inflation 


Divide that by amount of years...... that's your annual income....


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

We were probably in the same position as yourselves 12 years ago, having decided to leave the 'rat race' and move to Spain with a limited income. The first few years living on a tight budget I found to be relatively easy and we didnt miss anything. (Our income at the time was less than your expected income)-

Perhaps it was the fact that rather than dashing around Sainsburys I had time to cook fresh food and enjoyed cooking. We hardly went out during the first few years, probably again due to the fact that we were hardly at home in the UK so enjoyed staying at home, and I certainly spent quite a bit of time sunbathing and on the beach, which costs nothing!!!! (something I rarely do now)

I must admit I was a bit obsessive, even reading the electric meter every day and writing down everything we spent, but perhaps, looking back, it gave me something to do, and a target to work towards . During the first 5 years, everything we had was brand new, including a new car so there were no major expenses.

Now a couple of our pensions have kicked in, and we spend far more than 15,000 per annum, but maybe that is because we have the money to spend, but also everything now seems to be breaking down or needs to be replaced.

In my view, as long as you have capital in the bank for those unexpected items, and you have additional pensions to look foward to in the future, your annual income should be sufficient.


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

Megsmum said:


> That's exactly the position we are in. I know nothing about tax or financial advisors, but it's really simple
> 
> You have an amount of money to see you through so many years
> Take away a sum for contingencies
> ...


Yes that's what we've done. Now after so many years of dreaming we are almost doing it for real I am a bit unsure re our tax position and would be happier if someone held our hands for that bit though!


----------



## Exxtol (Jan 15, 2013)

No problem at all. Thank you for correcting me!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

infomaniac said:


> We have now sold our house (subject to contract) and the buyers want to be in by Christmas so all of a sudden things are going way too fast! I am desperately trying to sort out our financial position whilst my husband lives in cloud cuckoo land and just seems to think everything will be OK.... so I would really appreciate some advice re costings etc if possible?
> 
> We are under pension age but will be buying a house outright so no mortgage/rent and after paying our health cover we will have approx €1500 per month. How does that sound? Will we have to dip into our savings?


It seems to me that many people thinking of moving to Spain focus on their current income and what their £sterling will buy them now and not on what may happen in the future.
Prices, taxes and exchange rates are not fixed and unchangeable and this is especially important for anyone on a fixed income. Unpredictable events that cause life altering changes can occur, the global crisis of 2006 being the most dramatic.

It's possible that if the UK leaves the EU sterling will drop sharply, maybe only in the short run, but you need to be prepared for your £15k to buy you fewer euros.
It's possible but imo unlikely that the UK will stop funding retirees' health care, in which case expect costs of up to 400€ a month for the Convenio Especial plus prescription chsrges for a couple. Property taxes seem set to increase by at least 5% for non- EU citizens post- Brexit. Petrol/ diesel prices may rise if the Middle East situation flares up again.
Then there are those unforeseen events that have been mentioned already. Last year my partner drove our LandRover into a ditch to avoid running over a stray dog: bill of €3000 for repairs ( a less sturdy vehicle would have been written off). I forgot one of our car insurances was due for renewal this month as well as the maintenance fee for the alarm system....this necessitated an unplanned withdrawal from the piggy bank and currency changing.
So imo the question should focus less on whether or not you can afford to live here now and more on whether your fixed income can cope with all the future 'what ifs'.
Our way of dealing with that was to sell all our UK and other properties, bank the proceeds and rent a very nice house. Not a course everyone would choose but it gives us the security that's essential for a happy life.
As I see it, no lifestyle can be truly enjoyable unless you have the means to sustain it in the long term.
You can't eat beautiful scenery and financial stress and worry aren't conducive to happiness and well- being.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

infomaniac said:


> The thing that I'm finding hard is the fact that what we have now is all we are going to get since we won't be working any more.


It's surprising how expensive going to work is. Transport, smart clothes, social events, pre-prepared meals or takeaways for when you are too knackered to cook, and endless demands for cash from your colleagues - sponsored this and that, leaving presents, wedding presents etc. It all adds up...


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> So imo the question should focus less on whether or not you can afford to live here now and more on *whether your fixed income can cope *with all the future 'what ifs'.
> Our way of dealing with that was to sell all our UK and other properties, bank the proceeds and rent a very nice house. Not a course everyone would choose but it gives us the security that's essential for a happy life.
> As I see it, no lifestyle can be truly enjoyable unless you have the means to sustain it in the long term.
> You can't eat beautiful scenery and financial stress and worry aren't conducive to happiness and well- being.


Thanks mrypg9. We have taken all the possible eventualities into account as far as we can. We have budgeted for a house, car, furniture, getting our dogs transported etc. The €1500 I've quoted is what we will actually have coming in until pension age but we have a decent "cushion" of savings so I'm hoping we will be OK :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> It's surprising how expensive going to work is. Transport, smart clothes, social events, pre-prepared meals or takeaways for when you are too knackered to cook, and endless demands for cash from your colleagues - sponsored this and that, leaving presents, wedding presents etc. It all adds up...


I agree with that but you can end up with unexpected outgoings in retirement.
We lived a relatively inexpensive life until we both got involved with our dog rescue charity and I got involved in local politics. Our perrera is half way up the Sierra Bermeja so we now do between us seven journeys there and back each week. We now reckon on around 150 euros per month for diesel, before it was on average less than a quarter of that.
Then because we both started doing different things we found we needed another old 4x4. If I'm up the mountain with the dogs and OH needs to get heavy shopping or vice versa it's a longish walk in hot or wet weather.
Then we unexpectedly and totally spontaneously took pity on and adopted a wretched dog that would otherwise have been sent to the pound and almost certainly euthanized (perro peligroso). Double the food and vet's bills.
As for endless demands for cash......our charity does regular fund raising events with raffles for stuff nobody really wants but you feel obliged to buy tickets. Ditto PSOE (El Gordo, 20 euros)and our Pena Flamenca.
And still birthday presents for family, new friends, employees and volunteers at the kennels....
Invites to dinner, OK, you don't cook but gifts for the host/hostess...
So not much change from the UK really.
One big exception: since retiring from work and post retirement work for my trades union I have not worn 'professional' clothes and haven't worn anything with a skirt, dress or suit, for over twelve years. My life is lived in Levis.
I think it all depends on how you live in retirement. Our life is just as full and costs more or less the same as when we were in employment.
Big difference though is that we choose to do what we do now and you can't put a price on that...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I agree with that but you can end up with unexpected outgoings in retirement.
> We lived a relatively inexpensive life until we both got involved with our dog rescue charity and I got involved in local politics. Our perrera is half way up the Sierra Bermeja so we now do between us seven journeys there and back each week. We now reckon on around 150 euros per month for diesel, before it was on average less than a quarter of that.
> Then because we both started doing different things we found we needed another old 4x4. If I'm up the mountain with the dogs and OH needs to get heavy shopping or vice versa it's a longish walk in hot or wet weather.
> Then we unexpectedly and totally spontaneously took pity on and adopted a wretched dog that would otherwise have been sent to the pound and almost certainly euthanized (perro peligroso). Double the food and vet's bills.
> ...


But you live within your means, and could cut back if you had to, because all these things are your choice. I do voluntary work with humans, who then give me things like jars of honey, free-range eggs and bags of pomegranates. We drive to the supermarket once a week for heavy stuff but otherwise I walk everywhere. My cat is very low-maintenance, she eats what she's given. I buy one Gordo ticket from the football club and usually win my money back. I gave up buying Christmas and birthday presents around 1990 (no children in my immediate family). When we eat with friends we take plates of food, as is the Spanish custom.

I am splashing out this autumn though - €16 a month for pilates sessions twice a week, and €30 a month for drawing lessons from a local artist. Last of the big spenders, me!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> But you live within your means, and could cut back if you had to, because all these things are your choice. I do voluntary work with humans, who then give me things like jars of honey, free-range eggs and bags of pomegranates. We drive to the supermarket once a week for heavy stuff but otherwise I walk everywhere. My cat is very low-maintenance, she eats what she's given. I buy one Gordo ticket from the football club and usually win my money back. I gave up buying Christmas and birthday presents around 1990 (no children in my immediate family). When we eat with friends we take plates of food, as is the Spanish custom.
> 
> I am splashing out this autumn though - €16 a month for pilates sessions twice a week, and €30 a month for drawing lessons from a local artist. Last of the big spenders, me!


My over and above budget spending this month is dog obedience and agility classes for Meg our Border Collie. €40 per month for which I have made sacrifices elsewhere... i.e. No new anything for me until new year... small sacrifice for my meggy


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Well if worse comes to worse I will just come out of retirement and go back to my male modelling and gigilo trade

Obviously as I am even older fatter and uglier now I will have to change my charges accordingly but I am sure I will get by with 2 for ones, discounts and bogof's

Form an orderly queue ladies


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

It's always nice to have a good career to fall back on


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

My meggy


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Meg looks an absolute cracker
You're very lucky


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

Rabbitcat, did you mean form an elderly queue ?


----------



## Hattie69 (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi we will also be doing the same as you, using the equity from the sale of our house to by a country property around the £130000 mark give or take, this will leave us some left over and my husband will get a lump sum pension in about 2 years but again this will have to last, I don't mind working at all I just know how difficult it will be over in Spain, and yes its me in cloud cookoo land like your husband one minute I'm right lets sell up and go and the other I'm telling myself to slow down, we also have a 13 years old son that we need to get into a school but thats a whole different story !


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

Hattie69 said:


> Hi we will also be doing the same as you, using the equity from the sale of our house to by a country property around the £130000 mark give or take, this will leave us some left over and my husband will get a lump sum pension in about 2 years but again this will have to last, I don't mind working at all I just know how difficult it will be over in Spain, and yes its me in cloud cookoo land like your husband one minute I'm right lets sell up and go and the other I'm telling myself to slow down, we also have a 13 years old son that we need to get into a school but thats a whole different story !


Well I say go for it Hattie...but what do I know! Seriously, you'll have to do your sums very carefully (like we have!!) but I really hope you can make it work


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Hattie69 said:


> Hi we will also be doing the same as you, using the equity from the sale of our house to by a country property around the £130000 mark give or take, this will leave us some left over and my husband will get a lump sum pension in about 2 years but again this will have to last, I don't mind working at all I just know how difficult it will be over in Spain, and yes its me in cloud cookoo land like your husband one minute I'm right lets sell up and go and the other I'm telling myself to slow down, we also have a 13 years old son that we need to get into a school but thats a whole different story !


I think, and I wait to be corrected, depending on what and where the lump sum is coming from, if you are already living in Spain it will be taxable here.....


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Megsmum said:


> I think, and I wait to be corrected, depending on what and where the lump sum is coming from, if you are already living in Spain it will be taxable here.....


If it's from a final salary pension scheme, yes it has to be declared ini Spain and is taxed as general income. When added to your annual pension income it can, depending on the sum involved, push you into a higher rate tax bracket. I know this only too well as I had to pay a 5 figure tax bill the year before last because of having received a lump sum, plus a smaller but still substantial tax bill last year because I received a smaller lump sum from a different final salary pension scheme. And don't forget information from banks, etc. is now automatically exchanged between the UK and Spain.

If the lump sum is from a personal pension I believe the taxation treatment is rather different as it is taxed only on the growth achieved on the contributions invested, but the OP would need to seek professional advice about that.

Financially speaking, it would be preferable for the OP to wait until the lump sum had been received before becoming tax resident in Spain.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Megsmum said:


> My meggy


Super dog. Is she a rescue dog or did you bring her with you?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Isobella said:


> Super dog. Is she a rescue dog or did you bring her with you?



She was given to me along with Zara my mastine. We had been here a week and I was talking to our builder about dogs etc. Two days later two 8 week old puppies arrived, Zara and Meg... I did ask about gold bars but they we not as forthcoming 🤣🤣🤣

I'm glad to say, that locally there are many many young people interested in animal welfare etc and we now have agility, obedience and disc dog classes in the vicinity all run by the young Spanish


----------



## Hattie69 (Oct 18, 2017)

even in the UK the first 25% is tax free and the rest is taxable but thankfully it wont make to much difference as its a good pension, although I doubt we will be there before he gets it as I'm now being put off because of the schooling for my son.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Megsmum said:


> She was given to me along with Zara my mastine. We had been here a week and I was talking to our builder about dogs etc. Two days later two 8 week old puppies arrived, Zara and Meg... I did ask about gold bars but they we not as forthcoming 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> I'm glad to say, that locally there are many many young people interested in animal welfare etc and we now have agility, obedience and disc dog classes in the vicinity all run by the young Spanish


Didn't realise you had two The Spanish attitude towards animal welfare has changed so much in the last decade. Was reading a report this week of a Spanish woman in Malaga wrapping up a badly abused dog in her red blanket, taking it to a Vet and paying for it. I can remember years ago it was common for most to ignore a dog in distress.

Sorry, back to topic.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

If I may butt in, I'm so glad to hear that things are changing. I was adopted by four cats when I lived in the Torrevieja area. Brought them back with me to a life of pampered luxury! It was awful to see the dogs left out on balconies all day or running in the streets. But even worse was the number of stray cats - and ones abandoned when their ****tive owners upped and just left them when they went back to their home countries. Such unbelievable cruelty.
As I say, the news of progress in attitudes is very heartening.


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

I received lump sums from two different pensions, one 5 years ago and one 3 years ago. OH retired in May this year and got two lump sums from different pension schemes. We didn't pay a penny. Phoned the government pension advice line to check if this was correct in case it cam back to bite us. Nothing to pay on pension lump sums


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

cermignano said:


> I received lump sums from two different pensions, one 5 years ago and one 3 years ago. OH retired in May this year and got two lump sums from different pension schemes. We didn't pay a penny. Phoned the government pension advice line to check if this was correct in case it cam back to bite us. Nothing to pay on pension lump sums


Are you tax resident in Spain? Your location says Scotland?

My final salary pension wasn't a public sector one, which made a difference.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> Are you tax resident in Spain? Your location says Scotland?
> 
> My final salary pension wasn't a public sector one, which made a difference.


In what respect


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

smudges said:


> If I may butt in, I'm so glad to hear that things are changing. I was adopted by four cats when I lived in the Torrevieja area. Brought them back with me to a life of pampered luxury! It was awful to see the dogs left out on balconies all day or running in the streets. But even worse was the number of stray cats - and ones abandoned when their ****tive owners upped and just left them when they went back to their home countries. Such unbelievable cruelty.
> As I say, the news of progress in attitudes is very heartening.


I have only been here for three plus years so I don't know what it was like before, only from what I've read. I know there are still mindless acts if cruelty towards animals here, as there are in many places, including the U.K. There are local animals sanctuaries here who take in the waifs, strays and abused dogs and cats but equally I've been surprised at how many activities there are for dogs and owners. In our nearest town Cáceres there is a boarding kennel with dog training facilities , grooming and a swimming pool for owners and there dogs! The younger generation here are actively involved in animal rescue and education which can only improve things for the future


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

Sorry Lynn R, I am in Scotland. Just replying to post saying 25% in UK too. Not for us. Mixture of private - OH and public - me.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Megsmum said:


> In what respect


Because until quite recently income from Crown pensions didn't have to be declared in Spain as it can only be taxed in the UK. That changed because of an amended Double Taxation Treaty and now such income (including lump sums) has to be declared on your tax return as renta exenta. Theoretically you are not taxed on it in Spain, but it does actually affect how much Spanish tax you pay when added to any other income you have, so imo you are actually being taxed on it.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

cermignano said:


> Sorry Lynn R, I am in Scotland. Just replying to post saying 25% in UK too. Not for us. Mixture of private - OH and public - me.


Ah, I see. Yes, the lump sums received from any kind of pension scheme are tax free in the UK. If it had only been a question of waiting a year or so before I received my lump sum, I might have thought it was worth staying in the UK a bit longer before moving to Spain, but I gave up my job and moved aged 50 with 10 years to wait until I could draw my pension, so I chose the extra 10 years of retirement, gulped and paid the tax bill!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> Because until quite recently income from Crown pensions didn't have to be declared in Spain as it can only be taxed in the UK. That changed because of an amended Double Taxation Treaty and now such income (including lump sums) has to be declared on your tax return as renta exenta. Theoretically you are not taxed on it in Spain, but it does actually affect how much Spanish tax you pay when added to any other income you have, so imo you are actually being taxed on it.


Understand now. I declare my NHS pension here it's added to my declared income but I don't earn enough here or in the U.K. to be taxed. My lump sum came end of year before I moved so "phew"


----------

